# Bored in Orlando



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

I am in Orlando for a few days for an educational conference. It is kinda boring as my wife and kids are home. I am happy that I have a wireless internet so I can surf...(I mean work).

Any suggestions for something to do for the next two days?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally I didn't care for Orlando.  But if you can get to the coast and tour Kennedy Space Center, that is really interesting.


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 4, 2006)

do you like museums? the science center?

walking the parks (the outside parks not the theme parks)

how about a ballon ride?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

I am looking for something fun to do as I have no wife/kids telling me what to do (hee-hee).

Last time I did indoor sky diving and it was a BLAST.
http://www.skyventureorlando.com/

I even went to the Orlando Watersports Complex and it was also ver COOL.
http://www.orlandowatersports.com/

I also visited Rachaels by the airport, but it was LAME.

I would like to visit the Ron Jon surfing pool, but it is not open yet.
http://www.ronjonsurfpark.com/

I will probably hang out at Downtown Disney tonight as this is a cool place to walk around. 

Perhaps I could hassle the DVC sales reps (nah....they are toooooo nice) or I could go on a TS tour if I really get bored.


----------



## Neesie (Oct 4, 2006)

Has Church Street Station re-opened yet?  We were in Orlando about two years ago and were sorry to see that it was closed.  We were told that it would re-open...eventually.  That was always a neat place to kill some time.  Wish we could all have your problems! Have fun!


----------



## bobcat (Oct 4, 2006)

Neesie said:
			
		

> Has Church Street Station re-opened yet?  We were in Orlando about two years ago and were sorry to see that it was closed.  We were told that it would re-open...eventually.  That was always a neat place to kill some time.  Wish we could all have your problems! Have fun!


Do you like to fish.?  You can always rent a rod and reel.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 4, 2006)

I like Orlando.  

Im going there Thanksgiving but I will be pushing one day for Clearwater.  They can be on the beach but I will sneak away to this little pub across the street.  It is in a little shack on the roof.  The beer just tastes better from that view.  Besides even when Im with other people, I will go walking on the beach by myself.  It doesnt matter how crowded it is, its always peaceful on a beach.  

If I was alone for a couple of days I would go to Epcot (of course you have been there before, owning DVC)  I could do that by myself.  It will get you excited about traveling when you get home.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 4, 2006)

Why don't you go on a timeshare tour or two.  LOL.  You are in the heart of timeshare world.

I would go for one of those simulated parachuting wind tunnels.  I almost did it with my kids on one of my last trips.  That's probably the only way I'll experience parachuting.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 4, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Why don't you go on a timeshare tour or two.  LOL.  You are in the heart of timeshare world.
> 
> I would go for one of those simulated parachuting wind tunnels.  I almost did it with my kids on one of my last trips.  That's probably the only way I'll experience parachuting.




skydiving. not parachuting.   

I've done the real thing and it is EXCELLENT! <not a sport for a klutz like me to pursue but everyone should do it once>

Steamboat you can mosey on over to Zephyrhills Fl and skydive. They have a tandem where you are just a passenger. Very Cool.

http://www.skydivecity.com/html/students/tandems.html

Approx 1 hour 20 minute drive


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 4, 2006)

how about
www.warbirdadventures.com

www.fantasyofflight.com

if you are really bore
www.old-town.com

www.skycoaster.cc


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been to Orlando well over 100 times (business and vacation)...it seems like I am here every other month.

I tried the skventures on I-drive (simulated skydiving) and it is a blast. I was in Old Town in January having my 1967 Corvette judged at NCRS. Old Town was very cool, especially the dragster ride (fastest 3 seconds of my life).

ok...here is what I did....my conference was over at 4pm and I drove around the TS properties along I-drive and surrounding areas. Here are my impressions:

DVC still rules IMHO as the best Orlando (Disney) experience. They all are fantastic quality and there is a major intangible experience staying on Disney property. I am happy I am a DVC owner.

I drove into Bonnet Creek Resort by Fairfield (hard to find as there are no signs pointing the way) and liked the resort, but it seems to be the Rodney Dangerfield of TS on Disney property (gets no respect). If I owned Fairfield, I would be happy here. Unfortunately, there are no Disney characters, bus transportation, extra magic house, etc. so it may be on Disney property, but it is not integrated into the Disney experience.

All the Marriotts seem very nice here. The locations of the 3 World Center locations are hard to beat for an off Disney site. Grand Vista and Cypress Harbour are great if you like golf and want to escape Disney. I did not visit Horizons as this is a value resort.

The two Hilton properties are very nice. I think they offer a nice Marriott alternative, but seem too vertical for me. Any TS over 4 stories high seems too high for me. These are close to SeaWorld.

The Sheraton properties are along I-drive and seem fine, but I did not drive on their property.

I drove into The Fountains (Bluegreen vacation club) and it was a ghost town with only a dozen cars in the parking lot. It seemed new, but other than the guard at the gate who let me in, I did not see anyone here. It is between Seaworld and Disney and in a pretty good non-resort location but no golf like Marriott.

The Grand Beach by Sunterra seemed like a remodeled hotel and I drove past without stopping.

The piesta-de-resistance was JW Marriott/Ritz Carlton. This was not a TS, but I can see Marriott adding one to this location. Funny, it is in the WORST location (IMHO) but the golf club and spa looked wonderful. I snuck past the $9 parking and went to the golf club and parked for free! I walked into the FANTASTIC marriott pool area and made me wish I brought my bathing suite. Very cool pool and lazy river. The Ritz seemed cold to me and not as "classic" as other Ritz properties I have visited. I am not sure if it is worth the extra $$$ to stay here, but the restaruant onsite looked wonderful. I would stay at the JW and eat at Ritz. The pool at the Ritz was not as nice as JW.

I drove by TimesharesOnly headquarters and let me tell you...they are making big $$$ off selling TS resales. Very nice business building and large! They do a ton of advertising in Orlando. I also went by Vacation Timeshare Resales (OrlandoTimeshareResales) in the Regency Village and it was very small but very nicely decorated.

I later drove up by Universal Studios and was surprised NOT to find any TS on that property or even near Universal. I think Universal is missing the boat on this one. Westgate Lakes is a few miles away, but I decided to pass this one by, even thought it looked pretty nice from I-4.


----------



## dixie (Oct 4, 2006)

We go to Orlando every December. Anyway, you can go to Winter Park which is a suburb of Orlando and is a very neat upscale little town. There is a boat tour that goes to 3 lakes connected by canals. It is on a pontoon boat. It is narrated by local older gentlemen. They are wonderful and have such interesting stories to tell about all the beautiful homes you will see. It is very relaxing and only about $7.

Also, it is fun to take a day  and just go to see all the disney hotels. You can park at some and take the monorail and boats to the others.

Also, go to the Gaylord hotel. It is fabulous to walk around the inside. A river alligators and neat shops etc.

The indoor flea markets on 192 are good too. It is all new stuff and they have really inexpensive suitcases etc.

Have fun!


----------



## J9sling (Oct 4, 2006)

*Ditto on Dixie's message*

I absolutely agree with Dixie ...I was going to suggest the same things!

Winterpark is a nice town with some good scenery for walking and some nice cafes and stores.  

The Gaylord Palms resort is definitely a must see.  We stayed there last year for a long weekend and were amazed at the architecture representing the various parts of Florida under the glass dome (Key West with a beautiful bay and sailboat, St. Augustine with replicas of the Castillo de San Marcos, and the Everglades complete with alligators and native plantlife.  Here's the website:  http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylordpalms/

You will want to stay there after you visit!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 5, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> I later drove up by Universal Studios and was surprised NOT to find any TS on that property or even near Universal. I think Universal is missing the boat on this one. Westgate Lakes is a few miles away, but I decided to pass this one by, even thought it looked pretty nice from I-4.



Inside Universal there are at least two, maybe three t/s booths where they are more than happy to book you for a presentation.  As I recall they all represent different resort properties.  We did an OLCC tour as a result of being hustled inside the park in February of this year.

Yvonne


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 5, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> www.fantasyofflight.com



One of our favorite places to spend a day when in Orlando, especially on a rainy day when you can be outside playing golf or at the amusement parks.

Yvonne


----------



## mjs (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are a golfer, play the Ritz Carlton course.. I surrounds the Rizt and JW Marriott.  Lots of wildlife, Guests from the Ritz are fly fishing on some stocked lakes on the back of the course.  You can get about 2/3 OFF the standard rate on ezlinks.com.  A fourcaddy is provided with each foursome.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 5, 2006)

I enjoy visiting the Disney resorts, sometimes for a meal, but usually just to wander around. The Wilderness Lodge is my favorite, but I also like the Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand Floridian a lot. The Grand Floridian often has music in the lobby. If you hit it at just the right time, you can watch the fireworks at the magic kingdom from the dock.

The outlet malls also usually lure me in.

Since I don't have cable television at home, I usually spend more time than I should when I'm in a hotel with the tv on and the computer going.

Sheila


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 5, 2006)

I am NOT bored with Orlando....I am just bored at this conference I am at. I am also here without kids/wife and it is quite (peaceful). 

I have been to the Gaylord Palms several times and it is a wonderful resort (but they need to change the name), the best time to visit is the Ice Show they have during December...awesome. But I am South Florida so I am easily impressed with ice sculptures.

I am SHOCKED that the Ritz golf is discounted at www.ezlinks.com wow...business must really be SLOW. I visited the clubhouse yesterday and I was the only visitor there but it was later in the afternoon. Nice bathrooms!

What I meant about Universal Studios is that they really should develop a nice themed TS to compete with DVC. I did not go into Universal yesterday, but I am sure that they have the telltale kiosk with Free Hooks!

I also visited the Orlando outlet mall off I-Drive near the Hilton TS. It was PACKED....but then again most outlet malls are packed with people buying stuff they really don't need.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Peabody Orlando - October 2-5, 2006*

RE: I am NOT bored with Orlando....
I am just bored at this conference I am at

Steamboat Bill 

Are you referring to: 
The 8th Annual Vacation Ownership Investment Conference
that is being held at The Peabody Orlando on International Drive
I has always wanted to attend this annual convention/conference


----------



## shagnut (Oct 5, 2006)

How about taking a photography class at the Disney Institue? shaggy


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 5, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> How about taking a photography class at the Disney Institue? shaggy



Thats sounds fun...I will look into that.

I am at an educational conference at the Caribe Royale and the BEST part was a luncheon with Governor Jeb Bush. He gave a speach on the 8 myths of education and it was fantastic. Jeb is an amazingly smart politician. 

I went to visit Marriott Cypress Harbour adn really liked it. This place has a more mature feel with low rise buildings (4 stories or less) and had a ton of mature trees lining the roads. It was more peaceful than Grande Vista.

I also snuck into the Horizons across the street and explored that area. I NEVER considered staying at a Horizons resort, but this place was rocking for families with kids. wow...people were really having fun there by the pool. My kids would love this place.

I met a friend for dinner at the Capital Grill.....yumy. This is one of my all time favorite restaurants. Try the Stoly Doly martini...smooth.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bok Gardens*

Have you checked out Bok Gardens?

http://www.boksanctuary.org/

From Orlando, Take I-4 West

From I-4, West:
Take Exit 55 and proceed south on U.S. Highway 27 for approximately 23 miles. Proceed two traffic lights past Eagle Ridge Mall. Turn left on Mountain Lake Cut Off Road. At the caution light, turn right (south) onto County Road 17 (also known as Scenic Highway). Proceed on CR 17 for 3/4 miles. Turn left (east) onto Burns Avenue (also known as County Road 17-A). Proceed on Burns Avenue for 1.3 miles. On your left you’ll see a main entrance sign to Historic Bok Sanctuary. Turn left and proceed to the entrance gate.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 5, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> I am at an educational conference at the Caribe Royale and the BEST part was a luncheon with Governor Jeb Bush. He gave a speach on the 8 myths of education and it was fantastic.




Do you have anything to share with us regarding 
the Florida Educational Conference

October 3-6, 2006 
Florida Department of Education/Florida Education Foundation
2006 K-12 Conference and Innovation Fair
Reform – It's Happening: Showcase of Excellence


http://www.fldoe.org/k12/conference/


What is your opinion of the CBO Hotel and Conference area 

Caribe Royale Orlando
8101 World Center Drive
Orlando, FL 32821

http://www.cariberoyale.com


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 5, 2006)

The Bok Gardens is about an hour from Orlando and I have never been there.

I am a featured lecturer at the K-12 Educational Conference, my topic and expertise is methods for raising student achievement.

Although I have driven past the hotel hundred's of times, this is the first time I have stayed at the Caribe Royale and it is pretty nice for a conference hotel. It is remote as compared to the Peabody or Rosen Center/Plaza areas, but central to almost anything if you have a car. The conference facilities are nice, but nowhere as nice as the Orange County Convention Center.

I attend dozens of conferences per year and most in Florida are located in Orlando. This town is great and you could literally spend everyday of the year doing something different.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 5, 2006)

*Caribe Royale Resort & Conv Ctr*

I was going to ask how you like it there.  I have booked our 2008 Annual Meeting for that property and am looking forward to it.  I did the site visit there about a year ago and really liked their facility and hotel accommodations.  Tell Nancy Elknitis (our sales rep) Hi for me . . .

Yvonne from AAEA


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 6, 2006)

Timeshare Von said:
			
		

> I was going to ask how you like it there.  I have booked our 2008 Annual Meeting for that property and am looking forward to it.  I did the site visit there about a year ago and really liked their facility and hotel accommodations.  Tell Nancy Elknitis (our sales rep) Hi for me . . .
> 
> Yvonne from AAEA



I would rate this hotel/convention center a 3.5 star (out of a possible 5 stars).

The location is just ok, meaning it is near Downtown Disney, but NOT walking distance. The rooms are very nice, larger suite style, but not overly plush like the Peabody. The restaurants are fine, but I only had breakfast there once. The pool area is pretty nice and should satisy just about anyone, but nowhere as nice as JW Marriott. The convention center is very large and recently renovated, smells clean, and should satisfy just about any group.

Compared to other locations, I would probably look at Gaylord Palms, Disney contemporary resort, Disney Coronado Springs, Peabody, Rosen Center, Buena Vistal Palace as NICER locations, but if youa re getting a good price at Caribe Royale, I would stay here.

I am going on a Marriott TS visit (not formal tour) at Grande Vista and may also stop by Hilton GVC and then heading home.

Orlando is NOT boring...however, my conference started at 7:30am and ended at about 5pm for 3 days and was TOO LONG. Thanks for reading this thread as it provided a nice diversion for my solo Orlando trip.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 6, 2006)

*Rosen Shingle Creek*

Steamboat Bill 

Before you leave  drive by the new Rosen Shingle Creek 
It is located on the new road behind International Drive 

Situated on 230 acres of lush landscape, Rosen Shingle Creek is Central Florida’s newest and most luxurious meeting destination.The history of Shingle Creek reveals the captivating tale of how its majestic cypress trees provided some much needed shelter for early settlers and their homes. Today, our stunning grand lobby welcomes you into a world of lavish choices, complete with luxury accommodations, enticing restaurants, and a championship golf course.

Luxurious Meeting Facilities Conveniently Located in Orlando


http://www.rosenshinglecreek.com/


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 6, 2006)

I forgot to post about Rosen Shingle Creek. Yes, it is BRAND new and is a Rosen property. The golf and facilities look first class. My only concern is that it is one LARGE block east of the convention center and there is nothing else around this resort. Part of the fun of staying at the Rosen Center or Rosen Plaza or Peabody is the EASY walk up/down I-drive. There is a lot of construction arount Shingle Creek and the Univ of Central Florida hospitality campus is right next store. There is a new real estate development being built across the street, thus, not a pretty view. I would consider this resort if the price was right. I feel that in a few years this resort will mature nicely.

That brings up an interesting point I want to make about the dozens of TS I see in Orlando. Just because a resort is BRAND new like Hilton HGVC on I-drive or Marriott Grande Vista or Bluegreen Fountains, they seem sorta sterile and are being built way too vertical (too many stories like a high rise). I still like TS resorts like Disney Wilderness Lodge or even Old Key West the best. But that is just my opinion. Of course in Las vegas, everything is a glitzy high rise, they just seem a little out place in Orlando.


----------



## fgauer (Oct 9, 2006)

Bill - can you post your impressions of Marriott Grand Vista after you look around it a bit? Thanks!


----------



## littlestar (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't consider Marriott's Horizon resort a "value" resort. As a matter a fact, I like it better than Grande Vista because of the fun zero entry swimming pools with slides, mini water park, miniature golf course, and compactness (instead of being huge and sprawling). You should have took a look at it - I think you might have been surprised. 

I actually have been checking Getaway prices on Interval for some friends of ours that are planning on taking their kids to Orlando here in the next few months, and II's prices for the 2 bedrooms at Horizons are higher than Marriott Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour. I think Horizons must be pretty popular - I think the demand for the property might surpise a lot of people.  It's as good as a Disney resort or maybe even better - definitely a wonderful resort for people with kids that love pool slides and water fun.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2006)

I liked Marriott Grand Vista, their steak dinner at the golf club restaurtant was fantastic. The property is pretty large and the building are higher rise than Cypress Harbour. The golf and pool are very nice and the rooms are veryclean and well laid out. This is the newest flagship Marriott TS in Orlando. I think most people would be very happy here.

Even though Cypress Harbour is older, it is more relaxing and more laid back than Marriott Grande Vista. I like the low-rise buildings and mature tree-lined streets.

Marriott Horizon Orlando is a new and developing TS, pretty small compared to the other properties. I would estimate it is only 50% completed. The pools are fantastic for kids. This TS is definately for families with kids! I would NOT rate this better than any DVC Orlando property.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 9, 2006)

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> Marriott Horizon Orlando is a new and developing TS, pretty small compared to the other properties. I would estimate it is only 50% completed. The pools are fantastic for kids. This TS is definately for families with kids! I would NOT rate this better than any DVC Orlando property.



I don't know Bill, Marriott Horizons had a big screen TV in the living room (great cable - way better than Disney has), a larger TV in the 2nd bedroom than most DVC resorts have in the living room, a wonderful pillow top mattress that slept like the Heavenly beds, and two zero entry pools with themed slides and mini water park. We've decided that when we go to Orlando to relax and swim, it will be Marriott or another top notch resort in Orlando from now on. When we go to Orlando to do the Disney parks, it will be on-site using our DVC points because of the location and transportation. There really are some fantastic Orlando resorts out there. We also want to try Cypress Pointe and Sheraton Vistana Villages in the future.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 9, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> We've decided that when we go to Orlando to relax and swim, it will be Marriott or another top notch resort in Orlando from now on. When we go to Orlando to do the Disney parks, it will be on-site using our DVC points because of the location and transportation. There really are some fantastic Orlando resorts out there. We also want to try Cypress Pointe and Sheraton Vistana Villages in the future.



All the resorts you mention are very nice....no dumps here.

Have you tried the DVC Beach Club pool...that is awesome.

You might want to try Nickelodean hotel also in Orlando for a cool pool. Perhaps you could pool hop into this one....hmmm.


----------



## labguides (Oct 9, 2006)

There is an airplane musuem not too far from Orlando.


----------



## cindi (Oct 9, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> I don't know Bill, Marriott Horizons had a big screen TV in the living room (great cable - way better than Disney has), a larger TV in the 2nd bedroom than most DVC resorts have in the living room, a wonderful pillow top mattress that slept like the Heavenly beds, and two zero entry pools with themed slides and mini water park. We've decided that when we go to Orlando to relax and swim, it will be Marriott or another top notch resort in Orlando from now on. When we go to Orlando to do the Disney parks, it will be on-site using our DVC points because of the location and transportation. There really are some fantastic Orlando resorts out there. We also want to try Cypress Pointe and Sheraton Vistana Villages in the future.



I have stayed at Vistana Villages. It is a beautiful resort. You will love it there too. 

And I have a stay booked at Cypress Harbour in Jan. I am looking forward to checking it out. The location is really great.

And your plan is pretty much what we have worked out for our own trips.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 18, 2006)

Dixie, did the older gentleman on the tour boat point out the "blue herrings"? (He meant herons).The one who did our tour did. He said something else funny but I can remember what it was.

As we traveled a canal into the first lake, he talked about the oaks. My sister said to me, those aren't oaks. With my new found Southerness, I replied, "Oh, yes they are. They're live oaks."


----------

